# Older tank



## Hollyhawk (Mar 28, 2011)

A friend gave me a 30 gallon tank. After I cleaned it I noticed it is a july 1999 model. Should I expect leaks soon. It has not been sitting dry, and has been fine up till now.


----------



## tony1928 (Apr 22, 2010)

At only 30 gallons, I might risk it myself...however silicone will degrade over time. I'd inspect the silicone to see how the seal is doing..ie. no nicks or tears and still nice and pliable. The option to reseal is ok but for the cost of a new 30 gallon, not sure you want to do it.


----------



## Rastapus (Apr 21, 2010)

Silicone lasts typically 20 years or so. Agreed with Tony, if the seal physically looks fine it should be OK, just fill it and test outside first.....


----------



## JohnnyAppleSnail (May 30, 2010)

I Have 2 Tanks pushing 30 years and knock on Wood they're still doing surprisingly good,the only Tank I've ever had leak was a Custom made one and that lasted 25 years,to make a long story short You should be Fine.


----------

